# FOUND! GoPro on westwater



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Not mine but I'll give you a beer for being honest.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Videos of Westwater?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

MountainmanPete said:


> Not mine but I'll give you a beer for being honest.


There should be an easy way to send a beer to another state through a network of dirtbag, ski bum approved local bars. You would get a message that says there is cold, frosty brew waiting for you at …….

That would be a good thing.

Anybody got an app for that?


----------



## fruitafloater (Apr 9, 2014)

By "campsite" do you mean the bottom of Skull? Because it might be mine then... Lost it on Sunday the 19th. :/ 

Kudos on looking for the owner.


----------



## Ldzoom (Jun 16, 2015)

*I left one on little Dolores beach!!! 4/15ish*

My name laura dewey is labeled on gopro, is this mine?? That would be amazing!


----------



## Ldzoom (Jun 16, 2015)

I left it at lower little d. Campsite


----------

